# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  О произношении

## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by YuliaVolkovaFan  it is "Yestryeb" or "Yestreb" as TATY says   Just for information, TATY's native language is English. 
> It's not Ястр*Е*б, it is pronounced (by Russians) *Йастрип*!!!
> На любом уроке фонетики в любой школе тебе объяснят, что там произносится ИИИИИИИИИ.

 Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.

----------


## Оля

> Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.

 People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*). 
It's not the norm.

----------


## Rtyom

It is a norm, but it's not *the* norm.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*). 
> It's not the norm.

 Moscow snob  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*).
> It's not the norm.   Moscow snob

 -1

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*).
> It's not the norm.   Moscow snob    -1

 VM даже «улыбнулся», чего обычно не делает.  ::  А вы уже ему -1 ставите. Шутко йумора однако.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by YuliaVolkovaFan  it is "Yestryeb" or "Yestreb" as TATY says   Just for information, TATY's native language is English. 
> It's not Ястр*Е*б, it is pronounced (by Russians) *Йастрип*!!!
> На любом уроке фонетики в любой школе тебе объяснят, что там произносится ИИИИИИИИИ.   Это диалог мне очень нравится! Всю жизнь. мать жаловаться на трудную орфографую английского.   Я могу теперь жаловаться на трудный произношение русского!!  Ястрeб = Йастрип       
> Спасибо ещё раз, Оля!!  
> The pronunciation difficulties please me no end (although the undercurrents make me sad)! All my life, my mother has complained about the difficulty of English spelling.  Now, I can complain about the difficulty of Russian pronunciation.  Ястрeб = Йастрип    
> Thanks again, Оля!!

 Not really. The difference between the Russian spelling and pronunciation is completely expected if you know the rules. Б at the end of a word is always pronounced П. Unstressed Е = sounds like И. They are the only two places where the orthography differs from the prounciation. Я = Йа, is just a definition. It's like saying in English X = ks. 
Russian is a million times more phonetic than English.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*). 
> It's not the norm.   Moscow snob

 +2

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*). 
> It's not the norm.   Moscow snob

 - 1. 
Пока счёт 2:2.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Moscow snob   +2

 Как логично - поставить "плюс", а перед этим написать:  

> *Б at the end of a word is always pronounced П. Unstressed Е = sounds like И.*

   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Moscow snob   +2   Как логично - поставить "плюс", а перед этим написать:       Originally Posted by TATY  *Б at the end of a word is always pronounced П. Unstressed Е = sounds like И.*

 Я говорил именно о данном произношении "йастрип". Ты всё равно московская снобка.  :P

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Depends on where in Russia you come from. It can very well be an E.   People who lives on Ural say _вядро_ (a bucket), so what?
> And at Kostroma people pronounce all unstressed "o" exactly as *o* (and not as *a*). 
> It's not the norm.   Moscow snob    +2

 -1.
Для англоязычных диалекты не то, что для русскоязычных. 
Ведём счёт...  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я говорил именно о данном произношении "йастрип".

 "Данное произношение" - это стандартное русское произношение. Иностранец, который произнесёт это слово по-другому, будет выглядеть или как иностранец с сильным акцентом, или как идиот (если он будет произносить так специально).   

> Ты всё равно московская снобка.  :P

 1) Слова "снобка" нет в русском языке.
2) Разбираться, кто сноб, а кто нет (в плане языка и "диалектов") могут только носители языка между собой, а когда это делает иностранец, чей русский к тому же далек от совершенства, это выглядит бестактно и глупо. Я же не учу тебя, как говорить по-английски.

----------


## Lampada

> VM даже «улыбнулся», чего обычно не делает.  А вы уже ему -1 ставите. Шутко йумора однако.

 Ой, на смайлик не обратила внимания. Таки не ожидала улыбку.   ::  
Извини, VM!  Исправлюсь!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  VM даже «улыбнулся», чего обычно не делает.  А вы уже ему -1 ставите. Шутко йумора однако.   Ой, на смайлик не обратила внимания. Таки не ожидала улыбку.   
> Извини, VM!  Исправлюсь!

 -1

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Rtyom  VM даже «улыбнулся», чего обычно не делает.  А вы уже ему -1 ставите. Шутко йумора однако.   Ой, на смайлик не обратила внимания. Таки не ожидала улыбку.   
> Извини, VM!  Исправлюсь!   -1

 Да ладно тебе.  Действительно, в кои века VM улыбнулся.

----------


## Lampada

_Ястреб.  В небе летел ястреб_ http://sayandpost.com/021ewhn0a3.mp3 
Как слышно?  АУ!

----------


## Оля

> Как слышно?

 Я там слышу "ястри*Б*".   

> Действительно, в кои века VM улыбнулся

 Он случайно.   ::  
(По-моему, "в кои(-то) век*и*"... По крайней мере, я только так слышала)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Как слышно?   Я там слышу "ястри*Б*".     
> 			
> 				Действительно, в кои века VM улыбнулся
> 			
> 		  Он случайно.   
> (По-моему, "в кои(-то) век*и*"... По крайней мере, я только так слышала)

  Да, "б". А что?  Достаточно ли громко?  
Я сначала написала _в кои веки_, а потом исправила.  Не знаю, как правильно: я и так, и так слышала.

----------


## vox05

> _Ястреб.  В небе летел ястреб_ http://sayandpost.com/021ewhn0a3.mp3
> Как слышно?  АУ!

 В первой части слышно ястриБ или даже ястрЕБ.
В самом предложении "у ястреба сломано крыло" - все нормально,
слышно "у ястриба", как и должно быть.

----------


## Zaya

> (По-моему, "в кои(-то) век*и*"... По крайней мере, я только так слышала)

 Я слышала только "в к*о*и-то в*е*ки".   ::   Обратите внимание на ударение! 
в к*о*и-то в*е*ки _нареч. обстоят. времени разг._ _то же, что_ в кои веки 
в к*о*и в*е*ки _нареч. обстоят. времени разг._
Очень редко.  Источник — Lingvo 12. Те же варианты приведены и на gramota.ru.  
Я слышу [б], который с каждым разом оглушается всё больше, а потом и вовсе превращается в [п].

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  (По-моему, "в кои(-то) век*и*"... По крайней мере, я только так слышала)   Я слышала только "в к*о*и-то в*е*ки".    Обратите внимание на ударение!

 Да нет, я тоже слышала именно с таким ударением, как ты написала.
Я жирным просто хотела выделить, что там буква И.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Убедили!  *В кои веки* it is!  Но я всё-таки не одна в этом:  со мной 586 таких же на Яндексе.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Да нет, я тоже слышала именно с таким ударением, как ты написала.
> Я жирным просто хотела выделить, что там буква И.

 Я вот тоже теряюсь, когда надо что-то выделить. Вроде все привыкли, что жирным мы здесь ударение обозначаем. Подчёркивать, что ли.   ::  
Я в вопросах произношения не сильна, но разве "ястреб" не через [п] должно произноситься? И если где-то в России произносят через [б], то уточните, плз, где.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я в вопросах произношения не сильна, но разве "ястреб" не через [п] должно произноситься?

 В каком смысле "через [п]"? Если [б] на конце слова (то есть оглушается), то да, через [п]. А если в падежах, то, конечно, через [б]: _ястреба, ястребу, ястребом_ и т.п.

----------


## Lampada

> Я в вопросах произношения не сильна, но разве "ястреб" не через [п] должно произноситься? И если где-то в России произносят через [б], то уточните, плз, где.

 Я вообще облушать не люблю.  Где, а не хде.  Булочная, а не булошная. Я думаю, что так многие в Киеве говорили.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Я в вопросах произношения не сильна, но разве "ястреб" не через [п] должно произноситься? И если где-то в России произносят через [б], то уточните, плз, где.     Я вообще облушать не люблю.  Где, а не хде.  Булочная, а не булошная. Я думаю, что так многие в Киеве говорили.

 Где - Хде and voicing /devoicing consonants are two completely different things. The pronounciation of Г as h is to do with Ukrainian/Southern Russian pronunciation. 
Ч - Ш before consonants is more of a Petersburg vs. Moscow accent variation. 
Б - П
В - Ф
Ж - Ш  
is all about consonant devoicing and is standard Russian pronunciation.

----------


## Lampada

Я уже жалею, что влезла в эту тему.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Я в вопросах произношения не сильна, но разве "ястреб" не через [п] должно произноситься?   В каком смысле "через [п]"? Если [б] на конце слова (то есть оглушается), то да, через [п].

 Но Лампада-то произнесла несколько раз на конце слова [б]. Вы что, всерьёз подумали, что я и не при нулевом окончании там [п] произношу?))  :P   

> Я думаю, что так многие в Киеве говорили.

 Честно говоря, мне говорили, что неоглушение звонких это одна из составляющих украинского акцента, но я ни за кем такого не замечала. Мне кажется, это не всех звонких касается. Всё-таки трудно говорить, не оглушая. Думаю, Лампада просто немного перестаралась, и мы получили запись и того, как слово пишется, и того, как читается.)
Да ладно, жалеть ещё из-за таких мелочей. Можно обрезать часть записи. Или новую сделать...  

> Я вообще оглушать не люблю.

 Я тоже "булошную" недолюбливаю.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ни за что не буду произносить _ястреп_ вместо _ястреб_.  :P

----------


## Lampada

Почему здесь никто кроме меня не пользует  http://sayandpost.com/ ?

----------


## Rtyom

Да вы что?!   
Откуда там [б] на конце?!  
Вы свои диалекты литературному произношению не приписывайте...

----------


## Оля

> Я вообще оглушать не люблю.
> 			
> 		  Я тоже "булошную" недолюбливаю.

 А при чем здесь оглушение?

----------


## Zaya

Ни при чём.  :P
Я не ту часть цитаты стёрла.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Почему здесь никто кроме меня не пользует  http://sayandpost.com/ ?

 Во-первых, у меня нет микрофона. Во-вторых, на моё произношение равняться не стоит.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему здесь никто кроме меня не пользует  http://sayandpost.com/ ?

 Мне лично неудобно им пользоваться. Он у меня глючит (сама программка).  ::  
Мне кажется, произношение ястре*б* иногда вполне уместно, например, когда стихи декламируешь, или в других случаях, когда требуется преувеличенно четкая речь.  ::  
А в обычном разговоре никогда не замечала, чтобы конечне звонкие согласные специально не оглушали. *Лампада*, ты это принципиально делаешь, или как?  ::  
Подскажите, где говорят "булочная", а где "булошная". "Булошная" - это по-московски? Недолюбливаю это слово. 
Еще не люблю ужасно "четверь_г_", "дощщ" и "-ай" вместо "-ий" на конце. Так в старых мультиках говорят.

----------


## Zaya

> Подскажите, где говорят "булочная", а где "булошная". "Булошная" - это по-московски?

 Да, по-московски. А также "молошная" и прочие.   

> Ч - Ш before consonants is more of a Petersburg vs. Moscow accent variation.

 К произношению слов "что" и "конечно" это не относится, конечно.) Но кавээнщики зачем-то к последнему прицепились: 
— А подожди, как правильно: конеЧно или конеШно? 
— КонеШно.
— Точно? 
— ТоШно, тоШно.  
А "дощщ", насколько я знаю, — норма литературного русского.

----------


## Rtyom

Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!
Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!   ::    Если это стало нормой, я лучше повешусь! 
Кстати, в старых мультиках ещё окончание прилагательных «-ий» говорят как «-ай», например: тихий -> тихай.   ::   Смешно очень.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ненавижу «доЩЩ»!   Если это стало нормой, я лучше повешусь!

 Думаю, если это и было нормой, то эта "норма" уже изменилась. "Дощщ" слышала только от очень старых людей. И пусть кинет в меня камнем тот, кто считает произношение "дождь" безграмотным.  ::    

> Кстати, в старых мультиках ещё окончание прилагательных «-ий» говорят как «-ай», например: тихий -> тихай.    Смешно очень.

 Я про это тоже писала, как раз после "дощща". С одной стороны вроде как трогательно, а с другой меня от этого прямо передергивает.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Я про это тоже писала, как раз после "дощща". С одной стороны вроде как трогательно, а с другой меня от этого прямо передергивает.

 Ой, точно.   ::  Невнимательно прочитал.   ::   
Меня не передёргивает, но хочется спросить на какой планете так говорят.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Меня не передёргивает, но хочется спросить на какой планете так говорят.

 Я всегда думала, что это остатки старого (возможно, псевдоаристократического) выговора, т.е. так говорила в середине прошлого века так называемая "интеллигенция", профессора там разные...  ::  
Но вот что я нашла только что на сайте Гоблина:  "...занимаются этим делом - фильмы уродуют - действительно специально обученные люди. То есть у них на самом деле есть *специальное актёрское образование*. Это за версту слышно по выговору.  
Они, к примеру, говорят так: случилоС, смеялаС. Всегда без смягчения согласной на конце: казалоС, мерещилоС. Никогда не смягчают и последнюю гласную: показалсА, смеялсА. Окончание -ий произносят как -ай: комическАй и кинематографическАй. Размазывают "ч": недостатоШно. Плюс речь наших профессионалов имеет богатый интонационный окрас, что выражается в густой насыщенности истероидными взвизгиваниями в сопровождении жутких завываний a la мега-историк Радзинский." 
Вероятно, это действительно особенности выговора, который "ставили" в ВУЗах СССР актерам и дикторам.

----------


## Rtyom

Замечу, что в нормальной речи последняя гласная может и не смягчаться, даже чаще не смягчается, чем наоборот.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Замечу, что в нормальной речи последняя гласная может и не смягчаться, даже чаще не смягчается, чем наоборот.

 Хм, а по-моему смягчается, просто не так сильно, не так старательно, как "смягчал" бы, к примеру, иностранец. Произнеси "случилось" и "случилоС" (выговаривая, как "силос"). Что звучит естественнее?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Замечу, что в нормальной речи последняя гласная может и не смягчаться, даже чаще не смягчается, чем наоборот.   Хм, а по-моему смягчается, просто не так сильно, не так старательно, как "смягчал" бы, к примеру, иностранец. Произнеси "случилось" и "случилоС" (выговаривая, как "силос"). Что звучит естественнее?

 Неточо написал. Хотел сказать о «-ся».  ::  
В твоём примере естественнее слышать смягчение, нежели твёрдое окончание.

----------


## Оля

> Вероятно, это действительно особенности выговора, который "ставили" в ВУЗах СССР актерам и дикторам.

 Даю справку: дикторам и актерам ставят совершенно разное произношение.
Например, дикторы должны четко и по буквам произносить отчества, например _Иванович, Михайлович_.
Традиция актерского произношения другая, они говорят наоборот _Иваныч, Михалыч_. 
Вообще актеров и сейчас учат так говорить, а не только "в ВУЗах СССР". Например, слово "скучно" учат произносить [_скушно_]. "Тихай", "маленькый" - такое тоже есть. Но наверное, все-таки есть понимание, в какой пьесе нужно/можно так говорить, а в какой - нет. 
По крайней мере, так обстоит дело в московских вузах, про Питер ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вообще актеров и сейчас учат так говорить, а не только "в ВУЗах СССР". Например, слово "скучно" учат произносить [_скушно_]. "Тихай", "маленькый" - такое тоже есть.

 А пора бы перестать, имхо.  ::  Конечно, четкую дикцию еще никто не отменял, но это замшелое произношение - скушно, дощщ, маленькай - зачем???

----------


## Оля

> А пора бы перестать, имхо.  Конечно, четкую дикцию еще никто не отменял, но это замшелое произношение - скушно, дощщ, маленькай - зачем???

 Традиции - великая вещь.
Потом, я не замечала, чтобы на сцене из уст молодых актеров (или студентов-актеров) звучало что-то такое, что коробило бы мне слух. Пусть они это умеют, а уж как использовать - другой вопрос.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  Вообще актеров и сейчас учат так говорить, а не только "в ВУЗах СССР". Например, слово "скучно" учат произносить [_скушно_]. "Тихай", "маленькый" - такое тоже есть.   А пора бы перестать, имхо.  Конечно, четкую дикцию еще никто не отменял, но это замшелое произношение - скушно, дощщ, маленькай - зачем???

 Когда я учился в школе, у нас была учительница русского языка и литературы, которая настаивала на том, что надо говорить"што", "потомушто", и пр. Один раз был диктант, она продиктовала "потому што" и пол-класса написало как услышало "потому што".
В принципе, при беглой речи, слышится именно "што".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Когда я учился в школе, у нас была учительница русского языка и литературы, которая настаивала на том, что надо говорить"што", "потомушто", и пр. Один раз был диктант, она продиктовала "потому што" и пол-класса написало как услышало "потому што".
> В принципе, при беглой речи, слышится именно "што".

 Прости, а НЕ при беглой речи ты говоришь "*ч*то" и "потому* ч*то? Наверное, еще и "конеЧно"?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ...но это замшелое произношение - скушно...

 О как получается! Я чаще произношу через [ш], чем через [ч].

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  ...но это замшелое произношение - скушно...   О как получается! Я чаще произношу через [ш], чем через [ч].

 Знаешь, ты прав. Со "скушно" я погорячилась, думала, наверное, в этот момент про ненавистную "булошную".
Я тоже говорю и "скучно", и "скушно". Правда, не знаю, что чаще. Похоже, зависит от других слов в предложении.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Когда я учился в школе, у нас была учительница русского языка и литературы, которая настаивала на том, что надо говорить"што", "потомушто", и пр. Один раз был диктант, она продиктовала "потому што" и пол-класса написало как услышало "потому што".
> В принципе, при беглой речи, слышится именно "што".   Прости, а НЕ при беглой речи ты говоришь "*ч*то" и "потому* ч*то? Наверное, еще и "конеЧно"?

 что скажу с 'ч', конечно могу сказать и так и эдак (конечно или конешно).

----------


## Rtyom

Ой.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ой.

 Тебя што-то чокирует?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Не сказать, што именно «чокирует», но што-то в этом определённо есть.

----------


## BappaBa

Помните, в "Свой среди чужих..."? После того, как Шилов отбуцкал  Ванюкина:
- Ну что, поговорим?
-Ы... ы... коне*Ч*но.
=)

----------


## vox05

> Наверное, еще и "конеЧно"?

 "конеЧно" - в зависимости от контекста.

----------


## Zaya

И что имеем? Сколько людей — столько мнений.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Чего только не узнаешь.  ::  
Я-то никогда в жизни не слышала, чтобы адекватные люди говорили "_ч_то" и "коне_ч_но". Хотите сказать, что это норма или допустимое региональное различие?

----------


## Rtyom

Рамиль так пошутил.              
Я надеюсь.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Чего только не узнаешь.  
> Я-то никогда в жизни не слышала, чтобы адекватные люди говорили "_ч_то" и "коне_ч_но". ...

----------


## vox05

> Я-то никогда в жизни не слышала, чтобы адекватные люди говорили "_ч_то" и "коне_ч_но". Хотите сказать, что это норма или допустимое региональное различие?

 ну я ж не просто так про контекст написал
"это множество конечно"
кто сможет через ш?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ну я ж не просто так про контекст написал
> "это множество конечно"
> кто сможет через ш?

 Хитрец.  ::  Омографы не считаются.

----------


## Leof

Ловко!
Можно даже сказать: "конешно (в значении _разумеется_), оно конечно!" 
Здорово!

----------


## Rtyom

Зд_о_рово или здор_о_во? 
Это очень ловко, Лёвка.  ::

----------


## Leof

зд*о*рово в начении зд*о*рово.

----------


## Rtyom

В каком из n значений?   ::

----------


## Leof

Я непонимэ!

----------


## Rtyom

И я о том же!  ::  
Что делать будем?

----------


## Zaya

> Хотите сказать, что это норма или допустимое региональное различие?

 В случае с Рамилем это месть школьной учительнице.   ::    

> Я-то никогда в жизни не слышала, чтобы адекватные люди говорили "_ч_то" и "коне_ч_но".

 Я слышала. Некоторые в жизни "что" не говорят, но когда начинают читать вслух, только так и произносят.

----------


## Scrabus

Мда, какой спор... Неужто действительно кто-то говорит "йастрип" и так сильно подчёркивают конечный согласный ?  ::  
Имхо, на конце слова и не только этого, слышится неявный звук, который невозможно чётко определить как "б" или "п". Скорее, он какой-то промежуточный. Почему-то вспомнилось испанское слово uste*d*  с его последней буквой.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Мда, какой спор... Неужто действительно кто-то говорит "йастрип" и так сильно подчёркивают конечный согласный?

 Нет никакого спора. И нигде в теме не было о сильном подчёркивании [п].   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Правда? А мну видит совершенно иначе >,<

----------


## Zaya

Покажи где, я тоже посмотрю.   ::

----------

